# إن الإنسان قبـل الحب (( شيء )) وعنـد الحب (( كل شيء )) وبعـد الحب (( لا شيء )), الحب



## mrmr120 (28 نوفمبر 2006)

*الحب هو*​*


*
*الحب*​*
*
*ليس عاطفــة ووجدانــا فقط إنما هو طاقة ـ وإنتــاج
الحب
هو أعظم مدرسة يتعلم كل عاشق فيها لغة لا تشبهها لغة أخرى 
الحب
مثل أي لعبة يمارسها اثنـان … في نهايتهما ... أحدهما يربح … والآخر يخسر
الحب
تجربة وجودية عميقة تنتزع الإنسان من وحدته القاسية الباردة لكي تقدم له حرارة الحياة المشتركة الدافئة 
الحب
تجربة إنسانية معقدة … وهو أخطر وأهم حدث يمر في حياة الإنسان 
الحب
ليس سلعة رخيصة نساوم بها كما نريـد 
الحب
ليس ورقة شجر ساقطة ولا دمعة عابرة ولا أحلام ضايعة
الحب
ليس صورة ملونه ولا رسالة مزخرفه 
الحب
ليس حروفاً مذهبه ولا سطوراً معلقه... ولا نغمة راقصة 
الحب
يا ابيض يا اسود ..ليس هناك وسطيه ولا جدل يختلف عليه اثنان
الحب
ليس قسوة تغلف بمرارة ولا فضاء ضيق ولا سراب مستحيل تحقيقه 
الحب
ليس طعنة قاتله ولا شهـوة مغرزه .. ولا حرباء متلونة .. فلا ننظر له من ثقب الإبرة
الحب
لا ينطق عن الهوى وإنما هو شعور وإحساس يتغلغل في أعماقنـا 
الحب
مرآة الإنسان يعكس ما بداخلنا من عمق الوصف والخيال 
الحب
إرادة ثم صدق مع النفس ومع من نحب*

*منقوووووووول* ​


----------



## free_adam (28 نوفمبر 2006)

*شكرا يا مرمر علي الموضوع الذيذ دة ...متفق معاكي في معني الحب ...بس مختلف معاكي في 






الحب
مثل أي لعبة يمارسها اثنـان … في نهايتهما ... أحدهما يربح … والآخر يخسر

أنقر للتوسيع...

**أيه اللي ممكن يخلي واحد يكسب و التاني يخسر *
*أنا شايف أن الحب الصادق بيخلي الأتنين يكسبوا ....كل واحد فيهم بيكسب التاني ...ربنا يباركك*


----------



## mrmr120 (28 نوفمبر 2006)

free_adam قال:


> *شكرا يا مرمر علي الموضوع الذيذ دة ...متفق معاكي في معني الحب ...بس مختلف معاكي في *
> *أيه اللي ممكن يخلي واحد يكسب و التاني يخسر *
> *أنا شايف أن الحب الصادق بيخلي الأتنين يكسبوا ....كل واحد فيهم بيكسب التاني ...ربنا يباركك*


 

*كلام جميل جدا *
*بس فى الحب مابين اتنين حد بيزعل من حد *
*وهو المعنى يعنى حد يخسر وحد يكسب*
*مرسى على مرورك *
*يا فرى ادم*​


----------



## artamisss (28 نوفمبر 2006)

* هو لعبه  فعلا  ؟؟؟؟؟؟ ممكن 
بس انا شايفاه شيئ  لذيذ كده  يخليك متفائل علطول ويحب الايام  ويحب يوم اللقاء  ويعد الساعات  ويشتغل بذمه  وكللللللللل حاجه تتقلب طول ما المحبوب موجود والظروف ماشيه كويس 

 طب لو الظروف اتغيرت  والمحبوب  ماعدش موجود  هاتفضل برضه الحياه  حلوة  وكلها نشاط  وحيويه 
 من وجه نظرى الحب حاله نفسيه  بيوصل ليها الانسان بمزاجه احيانا  وبيحاول يتعالج من ادمانها  بعد كده  *


----------



## ميرنا (28 نوفمبر 2006)

*



الحب
ليس ورقة شجر ساقطة ولا دمعة عابرة ولا أحلام ضايعة

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
طب ده هو ده تعريف الحب الصحيح ورقه ساقطه ودمعه عابره واحلام ضايعه وعبيط اللى يصدقها




تجربة إنسانية معقدة … وهو أخطر وأهم حدث يمر في حياة الإنسان 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
واللى يصدقها يطلع معقد اكتر




مثل أي لعبة يمارسها اثنـان … في نهايتهما ... أحدهما يربح … والآخر يخسر
الحب

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
دايماا خسران لانى كل واحد بيشوف انى التانى الغلطان بعد ميكونو تركو بعض بطبع 




ليس طعنة قاتله ولا شهـوة مغرزه .. ولا حرباء متلونة .. فلا ننظر له من ثقب الإبرة

أنقر للتوسيع...

بلعكس طعنه طاعنه جداا بس المها مش بيتنسى رغم مرور سنين *


----------



## mrmr120 (28 نوفمبر 2006)

artamisss قال:


> * هو لعبه فعلا ؟؟؟؟؟؟ ممكن *
> *بس انا شايفاه شيئ لذيذ كده يخليك متفائل علطول ويحب الايام ويحب يوم اللقاء ويعد الساعات ويشتغل بذمه وكللللللللل حاجه تتقلب طول ما المحبوب موجود والظروف ماشيه كويس *
> 
> *طب لو الظروف اتغيرت والمحبوب ماعدش موجود هاتفضل برضه الحياه حلوة وكلها نشاط وحيويه *
> *من وجه نظرى الحب حاله نفسيه بيوصل ليها الانسان بمزاجه احيانا وبيحاول يتعالج من ادمانها بعد كده *


 

*بجد كلامك جميل جدا*
*لو مفيش حد يحب حد *
*يبقى مفيش نشاط وحيوية *
*لان الحب هوة الى بيلون الحياة *
*على ما اسمع يعنى *
*مرسى اوى اوى اوى يااطرميس على مرورك *
*دة*​


----------



## ramyghobrial (28 نوفمبر 2006)

اما انا بقول بقة
ان الحب حياة ولو فقدت الحب فقدت الحياة​شكرا يامرمر موضوع جميل​


----------



## girl_in_jesus (28 نوفمبر 2006)

> *الحب
> تجربة وجودية عميقة تنتزع الإنسان من وحدته القاسية الباردة لكي تقدم له حرارة الحياة المشتركة الدافئة*


*
وبعد فقدان هذا الحب نرجع للوحده القاسيه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Bino (28 نوفمبر 2006)

على فكره يا مرمر قبل أى حاجه الموضوع تحفه , بجد كلامه حلو أوى بس أنا عندى تعليقات صغيره







mrmr120 قال:


> *الحب*​
> 
> 
> 
> *مثل أي لعبة يمارسها اثنـان … في نهايتهما ... أحدهما يربح … والآخر يخسر*


 
انا مش متفق معاكى فى النقطه ديه لأن الحب يا اما ينتهى ان الاثتنين يربحوا أو الاتنين يخسروا لكن كون ان واحد يرربح و التانى يخس فده يستحيل يكون حب​ 



mrmr120 قال:


> *الحب*


​ 

[

*ليس سلعة رخيصة نساوم بها كما نريـد *​ 

*الحب*
*لا ينطق عن الهوى وإنما هو شعور وإحساس يتغلغل في أعماقنـا *​دول احلى جملتين من وجهة نظرى​


----------



## tina_tina (29 نوفمبر 2006)

تحفة يا مرمر
حسة وانا بشوف الموضوع انك هتموتى على نفسك
نظام سعاد حسنى فى صغيرة على الحب 
بس كلام جميل رغم  الكام تعليق فى النص 
بس جميل
:smil12:​


----------



## mrmr120 (29 نوفمبر 2006)

*مرسى ليكم كلكم *
*انا قلت اجيب هولك *
*علشان تستفيدوا منة *
*ويارب تكون استفادوا منة *
*ربنا يبارككم*​


----------



## ramyghobrial (29 نوفمبر 2006)

*العفو يامرمر على اية منورة القسم صدقيني *


----------



## mrmr120 (29 نوفمبر 2006)

*مرسى اوى اوى *
*يارامى *
*ربنا معاك*​


----------



## سمسمة (22 يناير 2007)

بجد الموضوع رائع ومعاكى فى ان ممكن حد يخسر والتانى يكسب فى حالة ان كان حب غير صادق الحب شى رائع حينما ينسى الطرفين امام بعض مشاكل الدنيا ومعابرها الخطأ


----------



## mrmr120 (24 يناير 2007)

مرسى اوى اوى اوى 
ليكى ياسمسمة​


----------



## jesus mon pere (24 يناير 2007)

مثل أي لعبة يمارسها اثنـان … في نهايتهما ... أحدهما يربح … والآخر يخسر
صراحه  انا مش متفق معاكى فيه
بس العباره دى ناقصه ( ليس) فى بدايه العباره


----------



## moussa30000 (11 فبراير 2007)

يسلام علكلام:smil12:


----------

